# Public Land Buck (pic)



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's my brother with his first muzzy buck. He shot it on public land. His buddy shot one a lot bigger that this one on the same trip. I haven't heard the story yet, but it looked like a great hunt!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Sweet! Nice to see bucks bigger than two points taken on public land. Southern Utah?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the pic. Looks like a nice result to the hunt. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Huckleberry (Sep 11, 2007)

and to shoot it that close to a 4wheeler trail...


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Huckleberry said:


> and to shoot it that close to a 4wheeler trail...


Huckleberry, don't make assumptions before you know the story! The buck was NOT shot next to the 4-wheeler trail...that picture was taken after the 1.68 mile solo drag! GPS verified it! It was a rough and rugged bugger!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

lol but who cares if it was?? Hell I would love to shoot a deer like that next to a wheeler trail. I doubt anybody in there right mind would pass it up just because it was near a wheeler trail


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> lol but who cares if it was?? Hell I would love to shoot a deer like that next to a wheeler trail.


It sounded like he was saying that they drove the wheelers all over the mountain to get to the buck...at least that's what it sounded like to me.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Love to see pics of deer taken on public land.


----------



## Huckleberry (Sep 11, 2007)

HuntingCrazy said:


> Huckleberry said:
> 
> 
> > and to shoot it that close to a 4wheeler trail...
> ...


Wasn't making any assumptions. You said in your original post that you did not know the story, so who is to say that it wasn't shot by the road or 4 wheeler trail, it wouldn't be the first time that had happened in the history of hunting? I am glad that the guy got off the road, got him, then dragged him back rather than creating a new trail to the downed buck. It's a great buck. If his buddy got a bigger one than that I would love to see pictures of it as well. Tell the hunters great job.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't know why anyone would drag a deer for 1.68 miles. Unless it was being dragged by the 4-wheeler? I might drag something .13 miles, but anything more than that I would quarter it or bone it out.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

El Matador said:


> I don't know why anyone would drag a deer for 1.68 miles. Unless it was being dragged by the 4-wheeler? I might drag something .13 miles, but anything more than that I would quarter it or bone it out.


That is because you're a wee man.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Huckleberry said:


> If his buddy got a bigger one than that I would love to see pictures of it as well. Tell the hunters great job.


Ask and ye shall receive...


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are two great bucks. And what a sword on that other buck. Congrats on a successful hunt.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

~and to think those two great bucks were shot so closely together.....~


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats a monster 3 point!! very neat to see 2 nice bucks on public land.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> ~and to think those two great bucks were shot so closely together.....~


Maybe it was a one shot two kill senario :wink:


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

nice lookin deer


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What was the smaller one doing to the bigger one when you shot them? Looks a little suspect. Were these shot down around Moab? :wink: Zimmer might know.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> What was the smaller one doing to the bigger one when you shot them? Looks a little suspect. :wink:


Get your mind out of the gutter, pervert!


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

El Matador said:


> I don't know why anyone would drag a deer for 1.68 miles. Unless it was being dragged by the 4-wheeler? I might drag something .13 miles, but anything more than that I would quarter it or bone it out.


El Matador, I totally agree! I converted to the gutless "bone it out" method this year and will never drag a big game animal again!

Great buck! Thanks for sharing!

copple2


----------

